# Chocolate Gouramis - I have Fry and need Advice



## jayne (6 May 2008)

I have posted this on PFK and TFF but so far no one has been able to help.
I have a large group of chocolate gouramis and one of them has realised a mouthful of fry today.I have set up a separate tank but I have never raised anabantoid fry before so I'm hoping someone with experience may be able to help.

Anyone???


----------



## planter (6 May 2008)

Never bred them myself but this is what I know/found out about them -

By the time the fry are released by the female they have completeley used the yolk sac which means they will need feeding straight away if they are not to starve.  I looked around a couple of web sites and one suggested a heavily planted tank with Riccia and Moss is ideal as Rotifers can be found amongst the leaves. Newly hatched brine shrimp can also be fed but im guessing as you were taken by surprise you wont have these to hand. You can actually buy frozen baby brineshrimp!! though im not sure if they will take them frozen .. you can only try. Thers a lot of info out there jsut try google!

Hope this helps


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 May 2008)

I'd start by sticking as much moss and stuff in there (if you have any in other tanks) as this will provide a good source of small foods.  Get the brine shrimp eggs on ASAP as these are the best food for young fry IMO.  You can also use some good fine powdered food as a stop-gap.  I get mine from TA Aquaculture and even fussy fry will take this when it's swirled with water and moves.  Another good food to use for fry is microworm which needs to be bought as starter cultures (mine have died or I'd offer you some!).

Another thing I have read (though I've never bred Labyrinths) is that they need a very humid atmosphere above the water when young and their labyrinth organs are forming or they will die off rapidly.  Some people apparently cover the aquariums with cling film during this period to prevent deaths.  Not sure if this applies to mouthbrooding species too though.


----------



## jayne (6 May 2008)

Thanks for the replies.A friend very kindly bought a microworm culture round this evening and we could see the fry hunting for them,very cute


----------



## George Farmer (7 May 2008)

Don't know much about fry, but respect for breeding CGs...


----------



## Ray (7 May 2008)

As George says, congrats on breeding the wonderful CGs.  What water parameters and diet did you use to get them to breed?


----------



## jayne (7 May 2008)

They all seem alive and well this morning  
I can't really take any credit for getting them to breed,they are in a softwater community tank and they just did it themselves,I certainly didn't try to recreate any special conditions etc.It was just luck really,but I'm not complaining 8) 

The tank is 4'x2'x2' and they live with various other small fish such as ottos,rasboras,dwarf cichlids and also a large group of pygmy chain botias.The water is 80% RO and 20% tapwater,PH 6.2 approx,low hardness,nitrate less than 25.They are fed a wide range of dry and frozen foods.

Further updates will follow


----------



## beeky (7 May 2008)

How is it filtered? For fry a simple air operated sponge filter is quite good to have as little life forms grow on the sponge which the fry can then feed off. It should be air operated, otherwise a power filter would be too fast for the fry.

Well done on the breeding success. Many people have a hard enough time just keeping the adults, let alone breeding them.


----------



## jayne (8 May 2008)

Day Two

Everyone is doing well,eating microworm and newly hatched brine shrimp.Here is an updated photo,they are much more lively now,especially when food is introduced


----------



## Steve Smith (8 May 2008)

They're tiny!  Congrats on breeding them


----------



## beeky (8 May 2008)

They've got alot of colour for fry. Most fry tend to be really pale/white and then colour up gradually. Although I suppose if they live in 'black' water then their colouring is perfect!


----------



## jayne (10 May 2008)

Well so far so good.

The little ones seem to be eating well and they are definitely growing.I'm doing partial water changes daily and feeding a mixture of microworms and newly hatched brine shrimp.Fingers crossed for continuing success:

Can You Tell What It Is Yet?


----------



## jayne (15 May 2008)

Haven't updated for a few days,but the fry are still doing well.They are growing and have very healthy appetites  
There are approx. 20 or so

Microworm Hunter Extraordinaire


----------



## beeky (15 May 2008)

Well done on raising these little ones. You're doing a grand job on what is considered to be a difficult fish to keep let alone breed.

If not green-fingered yet, you are most certainly fish-fingered!


----------



## jayne (15 May 2008)

Just call me Captain Birds Eye


----------



## Steve Smith (15 May 2008)

Crumbs!

Fantastic to see them doing well Jayne   Now you have to consider if you can home them all, and if you need to re-home them...


----------



## jayne (27 May 2008)

Haven't updated in a while for a very good reason,there's not much to say!

The babies are growing slowly but surely and are now supplementing their diet with baby daphnia as well as their favourite microworm and baby brine shrimps.

They have inherited a few tank mates,red crystal shrimps,who are very good housekeepers and are also useful as a size/growth guide.

A few pics


----------



## Steve Smith (27 May 2008)

Wow, they're so small still!  Looking very healthy and happy


----------



## jayne (27 May 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Wow, they're so small still!  Looking very healthy and happy



I know,if they didn't eat so well I'd be a bit concerned but they have great appetites and little fat tummies,so maybe they'll suddenly put on a growth spurt lol!


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2008)

Wow didn't realise how small they were until the latest photos! They look good though 
Congrats and breeding them


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2008)

Well done on these.

They look to be a wonderful species to keep in a planted tank let alone manage to raise fry.

Good luck to these little fellas.


----------



## tanker (18 Sep 2008)

how are the gouramis now? have they turn adults?


----------



## Goodygumdrops (30 Oct 2008)

I found this fascinating.How are the baies now?


----------

